# Sleeping on the job!



## whatdoido (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi everyone. Need some advice. I work overnight shift and I often take quick naps in the afternoon while our son is in school. Because I never sleep, I am out cold when I nap. 
Well, my DH went and picked up our 4 year old from school for me before he left for work. I asked him to wake me when he was on his way. Well, he dropped our son off in the house and told him to "go play". And never woke me up! I was on a different side of the house with the door closed. We have a creek behind our house and I am just in shock my DH didn't wake me!!! 
My son ran in crying and scared! 

This is the second time this has happened and my DH swore he'd never do it again. What would you do? He said he was just being nice and letting me sleep! I'm just so mad! What if our son ran outside or something?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Between this and your other post, you have very right to be pissed! Tell him how mad you are - but really, I'm not sure what more can be done than to express how you really feel.


----------

